# Trust 200 USB tablet

## sasq

Howdy.

Does anybody know how to use this tablet under Gentoo Linux?

I've plugged in the tablet but the LED indicator on the tablet doesn't flash :/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sasq,

Theres probably a driver somewhere. 

Please post the Vendor and Device IDs.  You will find them in /proc/bus/usb/devices.

Use usbview if you cannot work out the format.

----------

## sasq

I haven't anything under /proc/bus/usb  :Neutral: 

I've loaded the following modules: usbcore, usbhid, uhci_hcd, ohci_hcd, ehci_hcd.

usbview reports "Cannot open /proc/bus/usb/devices".

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sasq,

You probably have usbfs missing then. Wha does 

```
grep DEVICEFS /usr/src/linux/.config
```

return?

The right answer is CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y. Fix it and rebuild your kernel if its wrong.

Many drivers depend on it. Do you have any working USB devices at all ?

----------

## sasq

Yup, I have CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y in my kernel. I've tried to connect USB Scaner for a test [EPSON Perfection 1260, I would it to work too, but it may wait]. Nothing was changed in /proc/bus/usb [still big nothing there], and none messages in dmesg or /var/log/messages. I've started up the Coldplug also, hoped it help, but still nothing :/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sasq,

It sounds like you need to mount usbfs somewhere but it should be automatic.

Now that there is no kernel module usbscanner, usblib (libusb ?) depends on finding your scanner in /proc/bus/usb/devices, so you have to fix it.

Please post your lspci output

----------

## sasq

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> It sounds like you need to mount usbfs somewhere but it should be automatic.

 

```
$ mount

/dev/hda5 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hda11 on /home type ext3 (rw)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)  <--------
```

Looks like usbfs is mounted.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Now that there is no kernel module usbscanner, usblib (libusb ?) depends on finding your scanner in /proc/bus/usb/devices, so you have to fix it.

 

I wish I could  :Sad: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Please post your lspci output

 

```
# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 745 Host (rev 01)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

0000:00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS85C503/5513 (LPC Bridge)

0000:00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)

0000:00:02.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)

0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev d0)

0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

0000:00:0c.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)

0000:00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)
```

And the more specifically:

```
# lspci -v | grep HCI

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

0000:00:02.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sasq,

You have a SiS USB chipset. It only provides USB 1.0 and 1.1.

You should not load the ehci-hcd module as its the USB 2.0 driver. More inportantly, you must not load the uhci-hcd modulle as its only for Intel and Via chipsets. If you load both ohci-hcd and uhci-hcd, neither works properly.

Removing the wrong one after is been loaded does not fix the problem.

It looks like your /proc/bus/usb/devices would exist if the above were fixed.

Last daft question - your USB is enabled in the BIOS, isn't it ?

----------

## sasq

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> You have a SiS USB chipset. It only provides USB 1.0 and 1.1. You should not load the ehci-hcd module as its the USB 2.0 driver. More inportantly, you must not load the uhci-hcd modulle as its only for Intel and Via chipsets. If you load both ohci-hcd and uhci-hcd, neither works properly.

 

Thanx for very valuable information!  :Smile:  I didn't know that.

I've rebooted and modprobed only the ohci-hcd module and here is a few last lines from my dmesg:

```
ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 11, io mem 0xe6011000

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.3[A] -> Link [LNK1] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: irq 10, io mem 0xe6010000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

drivers/usb/input/aiptek.c: input: Aiptek on usb-0000:00:02.2-1 ()
```

Looks like USB controller works OK now.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> It looks like your /proc/bus/usb/devices would exist if the above were fixed.

 

You're right!  :Smile:  Now under /proc/bus/usb there are some directories  :Smile:  And here's my output in usbview:

```
APT-USB-2

Manufacturer: AIPTEK

Speed: 1.5Mb/s (low)

USB Version:  1.00

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 8

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 08ca

Product Id: 0021

Revision Number:  1.00

Config Number: 1

   Number of Interfaces: 1

   Attributes: 80

   MaxPower Needed:  98mA

   Interface Number: 0

      Name: aiptek

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 03(HID  ) 

      Sub Class: 1

      Protocol: 2

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 3

         Type: Int.

         Max Packet Size: 8

         Interval: 5ms

```

Hmm... Aiptek?  :Razz:   That good old chip?  :Cool:  I've seen some posts here about configuring that crap :J

Maybe we're in a good way, because lsmod shows that the correct modules have been loaded already:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usbmouse                5696  0     <-----

usbhid                 26692  0     <-----

joydev                  9600  0     <--- ??

aiptek                 20736  0     <-----

ohci_hcd               21508  0

vfat                   13888  5

fat                    53660  1 vfat

ipv6                  243136  6

lp                     10756  0

snd_intel8x0           33536  4

snd_ac97_codec         81720  1 snd_intel8x0

nvidia               3470268  12

agpgart                35912  1 nvidia

8139too                24768  0
```

I think now it will be easy  :Wink:  but the diode in tablet still doesn't blink, huh....

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Last daft question - your USB is enabled in the BIOS, isn't it ?

 

Yes, it is. Under Windows this tablet works extremely fine  :Wink: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sasq,

Having got your USB working and seen the Vendor and Device ISs for the tablet, its clear from google that you have the right kernel module loaded (aiptek).

Since a tablet is a pointer, you should expect to see tablet events (and device files) in /dev/input as a new mouse or posibly as /dev/input/eventX (or both) if you want the raw events. Do entries appear and disappear if you connect and disconnect the tablet?

The event interface needs Device Drivers -> Input device support -> Event interface available to your kernel.

If the device files exist, then the tablet works. It may be that the driver does not turn the LED on.

----------

## sasq

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Since a tablet is a pointer, you should expect to see tablet events (and device files) in /dev/input as a new mouse or posibly as /dev/input/eventX (or both) if you want the raw events. Do entries appear and disappear if you connect and disconnect the tablet?

 

Tablet unplugged:

```
$ ls /dev/input

event0  event2  js0  js2  mice    mouse2

event1  event3  js1  js3  mouse0  mouse3
```

Tablet plugged in:

```
$ ls /dev/input

event0  event2  js0  js2  mice    mouse1  mouse3

event1  event3  js1  js3  mouse0  mouse2

```

So it's probably that mouse1, but cat /dev/input/mouse1 doesn't produce any "output" when I move the stylus over the tablet area, so I'm not sure. Maybe I need to configure X to use this tablet now?  :Confused: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> The event interface needs Device Drivers -> Input device support -> Event interface available to your kernel.

 

Maybe it's the reason that aiptek module complains:

```
drivers/usb/input/aiptek.c: aiptek: error loading 'evdev' module
```

when I replug the tablet back [I've seen that line in dmesg].

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> If the device files exist, then the tablet works. It may be that the driver does not turn the LED on.

 

Gooood  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sasq,

Well spotted. The tablet needs the evdev interface.

----------

## sasq

I've rebooted and let Coldplug to load correct modules. The tablet was plugged out then. Here's what have Coldplug loaded:

```
$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

lp                     10756  0

uhci_hcd               33040  0       <----- ??

ehci_hcd               32712  0       <----- ??

analog                 11744  0

gameport               16328  1 analog

snd_mpu401_uart         7872  0

snd_rawmidi            25888  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_intel8x0           33536  0

snd_ac97_codec         81720  1 snd_intel8x0

ohci_hcd               21508  0       <-----

evdev                   9344  0       <-----

nvidia               3470268  12

agpgart                35912  1 nvidia

8139too                24768  0

```

Strange, but Coldplug loaded also modules for UHCI and EHCI  :Neutral:   I've checked if there was content in /proc/bus/usb and there was, so everything looks OK. Maybe Coldplug loaded OHCI first [before UHCI and EHCI], so it wokrs now. There is also a evdev module. The listing of /dev/input directory is:

```
$ ls /dev/input

event0  event1  event3  js0  js1  js2  js3  mice  mouse0  mouse2  mouse3
```

dmesg:

```
ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 11, io mem 0xe6011000

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.3[A] -> Link [LNK1] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: irq 10, io mem 0xe6010000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49574 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

mpu401_uart: unable to grab IRQ 10

MPU401 not detected at 0x330

pnp: Device 00:0c disabled.

MPU-401 device not found or device busy

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
```

NOW I'm plugging-in the tablet.

Quick look for a changes in dmesg:

```
usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

drivers/usb/input/aiptek.c: input: Aiptek on usb-0000:00:02.2-1 (event2)            <-----

usbcore: registered new driver aiptek

drivers/usb/input/aiptek.c: v1.5 (May-15-2004): Bryan W. Headley/Chris Atenasio

drivers/usb/input/aiptek.c: Aiptek HyperPen USB Tablet Driver (Linux 2.6.x)

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbmouse

drivers/usb/input/usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

Looks like aiptek module uses event2 device. Let's check:

```
$ ls /dev/input/

event0  event1  event2  event3  js0  js1  js2  js3  mice  mouse0  mouse1  mouse2  mouse3
```

Yes. Devices event2 and mouse1 shows up. The evdev module has been loaded already. So far, so good  :Smile: .  But the tablet still doesn't work  :Sad:   What now?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sasq,

When you run lsmod, the modules are listed in reverse load order - the first loaded is at the bottom of the list, the mosr recent at the top.

The mouse and event interfaces are character device special files, so you can cat them, and play with the tablet. You should get jibberish as you interact with the device. Practice with your mouse..

Press ctrl-c to terminate the cat command and type reset into the xterm or console to sort out the mess.

You may well get control characters. If that works the kernel is OK. Its making your tablet events available to anything that wants to use them.

The next bit is setting up X, or some other application to use these new events. You may want to start another thread on that. I don't have a tablet to practice with. Explain that you get your kernel events and want to set up X to use them.

----------

## sasq

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> When you run lsmod, the modules are listed in reverse load order

 

I've noticed that, but thanks  :Wink: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> The mouse and event interfaces are character device special files, so you can cat them

 

I've tried this already with that event2 and mouse1 but there was none output.  :Neutral:  I have a small program, evtest, which shows the events in more readable form... if there are any  :Razz:   Nothing's happenning when I move the stylus over the tablet  :Sad: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> The next bit is setting up X

 

I've done this already, this is my xorg.conf for that:

```
...

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Pen"

  Driver        "aiptek"

  Option        "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

  Option        "Type"          "stylus"

  Option        "Mode"          "absolute"

  Option        "Cursor"        "stylus"

  Option        "USB"           "on"

  Option        "KeepShape"     "on"

  Option        "debuglevel"    "20"

EndSection

....

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier    "Main Layout"

  Screen        "Screen0"

  InputDevice   "Mouse0"        "CorePointer"

  InputDevice   "Keyboard0"     "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice   "Pen"           "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection
```

and I think that X-server recognizes this driver some kind... here's the log:

```
(II) AiptekInit: begins for 'Pen'

(II) AiptekAllocateLocal: begins with Pen (/dev/input/event2, flags 0)

(II) AiptekAllocateLocal: ends successfully

(II) AiptekAllocateCommon: begins

(II) AiptekAllocateCommon: ends

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Pen: always reports core events

(**) AiptekInit: 'Pen' path='/dev/input/event2'

(**) Option "DebugLevel" "20"

(**) AiptekInit: Debug level set to 20

(**) Option "KeepShape" "on"

(**) AiptekInit: 'Pen': keeps shape

(**) AiptekInit: Pen coordinates is in absolute mode

(**) AiptekInit: Pen cursor is in stylus mode

(**) Option "USB" "on"

(**) AiptekInit: Pen: USB: True

(II) AiptekGetTabletCapacity: entry (Pen)

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: begins, (Pen,path=/dev/input/event2)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Getting tablet info

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Linux Input Driver Version: 1.0.0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's xMinCapacity=0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's xMaxCapacity=0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's yMinCapacity=0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's yMaxCapacity=256

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's wheelMinCapacity=0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's wheelMaxCapacity=1023

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's zMinCapacity=0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's zMaxCapacity=7

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's xtiltMinCapacity=-128

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's xtiltMaxCapacity=127

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's ytiltMinCapacity=-128

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's ytiltMaxCapacity=127

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: ends successfully (Pen,path=/dev/input/event2)

(II) AiptekGetTabletCapacity: ends successfully (Pen)

(II) AiptekNormalizeSizeParameters: begins

(**) AiptekNormalizeSizeParameters: xTop invalid/unspecified: now 0

(**) AiptekNormalizeSizeParameters: yTop invalid/unspecified: now 0

(**) AiptekNormalizeSizeParameters: xBottom invalid/unspecified: now 0

(**) AiptekNormalizeSizeParameters: yBottom invalid/unspecified: now 256

(**) AiptekNormalizeSizeParameters: ScreenNo invalid/unknown; now 0

(II) AiptekNormalizeSizeParameters: Screen 0: screenRatio = 1.33, tabletRatio =$

(II) AiptekNormalizeSizeParameters: Screen 0: 'Y' Gap of 256 computed

(II) AiptekNormalizeSizeParameters: ends successfully

(**) AiptekInit: ends successfully for Pen

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Pen" (type: TABLET)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) AiptekDispatcher: entry

(II) AiptekDispatcher: type=Stylus DeviceIntPtr.id=0 request=DEVICE_INIT

(II) AiptekAllocateDeviceStructs: begins, device=Pen

(II) AiptekPtrFeedbackHandler at line 3640

(II) AiptekAllocateDeviceStructs: ends successfully

(II) AiptekOpenDriver: begins (Pen)

(II) AiptekOpenFileDescriptor: begins (Pen)

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: begins, (Pen,path=/dev/input/event2)

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Getting tablet info

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Linux Input Driver Version: 1.0.0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's xMinCapacity=0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's xMaxCapacity=0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's yMinCapacity=0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's yMaxCapacity=256

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's wheelMinCapacity=0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's wheelMaxCapacity=1023

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's zMinCapacity=0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's zMaxCapacity=7

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's xtiltMinCapacity=-128

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's xtiltMaxCapacity=127

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's ytiltMinCapacity=-128

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's ytiltMaxCapacity=127

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: ends successfully (Pen,path=/dev/input/event2)

(II) AiptekOpenFileDescriptor: ends successfully (Pen,fd=12)

(II) AiptekNormalizeSizeParameters: begins

(II) AiptekNormalizeSizeParameters: Screen 0: screenRatio = 1.33, tabletRatio =$

(II) AiptekNormalizeSizeParameters: Screen 0: 'Y' Gap of 256 computed

(II) AiptekNormalizeSizeParameters: ends successfully

(II) AiptekAllocateDriverAxes: begins

(II) AiptekAllocateDriverAxes: ends successfully

(II) AiptekOpenDriver: ends successfully (Pen)

(II) AiptekDispatcher: type=Stylus, ends successfully

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) AiptekDispatcher: entry

(II) AiptekDispatcher device type=Stylus, request=DEVICE_ON

(II) AiptekDispatcher: type=Stylus, ends successfully

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

(II) AiptekDispatcher: entry

(II) AiptekDispatcher: DEVICE_OFF: device type=Stylus

(II) AiptekCloseDriver: begins

(II) AiptekCloseDriver: ends

(II) AiptekDispatcher: type=Stylus, ends successfully

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) AiptekDispatcher: entry

(II) AiptekDispatcher device type=Stylus, request=DEVICE_ON

(II) AiptekOpenDriver: begins (Pen)

(II) AiptekOpenFileDescriptor: begins (Pen)

(II) AiptekAllocateCommon: begins

(II) AiptekAllocateCommon: ends

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: begins, (Pen,path=/dev/input/event2)

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Getting tablet info

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Linux Input Driver Version: 1.0.0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's xMinCapacity=0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's xMaxCapacity=0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's yMinCapacity=0

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's yMaxCapacity=256

(II) AiptekLowLevelOpen: Tablet's wheelMinCapacity=0

.......

```

etc. bla bla bla...  :Razz: 

But where are those fsckin events??  :Razz: 

Everything appears to work OK, but events are in the hell with Bill Gates  :Razz: 

I'm pretty sure that this is the event2 device, because when I set up other event*'s, the X-server doesn't start and complains about bad device.

I've searched the forum for aiptek threads, but noone knows what's happenning. Some people write that it works without problems, the other didn't set up this until now :/

----------

## sasq

I have new informations, which may help to make this tablet working.

I've tried to run it on a PC with Aurox Linux and Windows XP, and the tablet seems to work - the LED was blinking.

But strange is that not every time! Only if I booted to Windows first, and then reboot to Linux!  :Shocked: 

So I suspect that this tablet requires some kind of initialization or firmware upload to work properly. Windows does this and the diode is blinking and tablet works, even after rebooting to Linux. But when I disconnect the tablet and connect again under Linux, it doesn't work any longer.

Maybe with this info anyone knows how to set this up under Linux?

It's very important to me, because I use this tablet very often and I have to switch to Windows every time when I want to use the tablet  :Sad:   It's the last thing which binds me to Windows  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sasq,

Linux can do firmware loading, many Wireless NICs need it,

Is there a site with a Windows driver on it?

The firmware will be a file in the driver, possibly a *.bin file

----------

## sasq

Yes, the drivers for Windows OSes are on the net [ http://www.trust.com/ ]. But I have also that Windows drivers on installation CD  :Wink:   I'll check this out if there are any *.bin files or so....

--EDIT:

Nope  :Sad: 

There are only some *.cab files, recognized by cabextract as an Microsoft Install Shield files, some *.ini files and setup.exe  :Neutral: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sasq

I must have missed this when I was googling for your USB info (08ca 0021). Ii's an AIPTEK APT-2 Tablet

which has a FAQ here http://www.aiptek.com.tw/english/service/faq_tablet.htm which points you to http://aiptektablet.sourceforge.net/ which in turn should work with your tablet.

Goole has a cached page pointing at the same driver which claims that your tablet is fully supported..

Its unlikely that there is an ebuild though.

----------

## alexiadeath

I own the 400 version of this Trust c*ap. Kernel and X both have drivers for it called aiptek. Kernel driver can be selected in menuconfig under Device Drivers in USB section. And The X diver I think was even inluded with X but I cant swear on it. It fully works on X provided you dont expect to hot plug it or any of your input devices since you cant use /dev/mice or it wont work in absolute mode...

Oh and I recomend you create a UDEV rule for this, so it does not show up at drifferent event all of a sudden. I have.

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

```
BUS="usb" DRIVER=="[!a]?*" KERNEL="mouse*" SYMLINK="input/usbmouse%n"

BUS="usb" DRIVER=="aiptek" KERNEL="event*" SYMLINK="input/aiptek_event"  OWNER="root" MODE="0666"

BUS="usb" DRIVER=="aiptek" KERNEL="mouse*" SYMLINK="input/aiptek_mouse"  OWNER="root" MODE="0666"

```

The last two concern the tablet, one its event the other its mouse node.

EDIT: it seems X is happily in place

It seems you dont have the kernel driver in place.

----------

